
Why Great Designers Steal—and Are Proud of It - hugoahlberg
http://www.uxmatters.com/mt/archives/2011/04/why-great-designers-stealand-are-proud-of-it.php
======
alabut
This is a great article on _why_ designers should seek visual inspiration from
pre-existing work and I know exactly one on _how_ to do it:

<http://cameronmoll.com/archives/000016.html>

Cameron Moll calls it "nodes of inspiration" and this was highly influential
on my budding young design career at the time. In essence, never rip off one
interface entirely, instead you should rip off many elements from different
sources and put them together in a seamless way.

It's a good way to build up the skills to make your own stuff from scratch and
is the design equivalent of studying someone else's code.

~~~
bryne
It's kind of the design equivalent of studying someone else's code _and_ its
execution in one fell swoop. It's also the equivalent of hitting the man pages
and learning the syntax and vocabulary of design.

That Cameron Moll link is great, thanks for that!

------
will_lam
I think this statement applies to great product managers as well.

